# Erupção submarina em Oregon (EUA) - Feed de video em directo



## fablept (24 Ago 2011 às 04:15)

Boas..

É raro ter a oportunidade de seguir em directo a webcam de um submersivel de investigação à recente erupção submarina de Oregon. 

http://interactiveoceans.washington.edu/visions11/live


----------

